# Pigeon laid 4 eggs



## flyingaceloft (Mar 10, 2006)

We have a pair that was sold to us as a cock and hen and also we have used a six indicator and it shows that the pair is a cock and hen. But, the hen has laid 4 eggs over the last 3 days. Someone has told us that they must be 2 hens. Can you advise?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

flyingaceloft said:


> We have a pair that was sold to us as a cock and hen and also we have used a six indicator and it shows that the pair is a cock and hen. But, the hen has laid 4 eggs over the last 3 days. Someone has told us that they must be 2 hens. Can you advise?


Someone told you correctly..........you have two hens. It's HIGHLY unlikely that a pigeon would lay 4 eggs. On rare occasions they will lay three.


----------



## flyingaceloft (Mar 10, 2006)

wow. We paid good money for a pair - cock and hen.
What should we do with the eggs? There is no way that they are fertile. 
Will it upset them to take the eggs away?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

If you take the eggs right away, they'll likely go ahead and start laying more again a few days from now... which if you do to them over and over, they might become calcium depleated. You can take the real eggs and give them some wooden ones to sit. They'll sit the wooden ones for 19 to 20 days, maybe a bit more, maybe a bit less... they know when they "should" hatch and when they don't they'll abandon them and start over then.

You say you used a "sex indicator"... not one of those crystal things??   ... sorry, had to ask.

Not trying to pry... but you said you paid good money for them... what are you looking to raise pigeons for? ... just currious, you don't have to anwer.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

flyingaceloft said:


> wow. We paid good money for a pair - cock and hen.
> What should we do with the eggs? There is no way that they are fertile.
> Will it upset them to take the eggs away?


Are these birds banded? What year bird are they? If they are young, birds from late last year, the person you got them from probably just tried to guess their sex. I agree with Zig.........replace the eggs with some plastic/wooden eggs and just let them sit. They will take turns on the eggs just like a pair (cock/hen) would. It's not good for them to lay over and over. If you just take the eggs away, they will be on 4 more in about 10 days.


----------



## flyingaceloft (Mar 10, 2006)

*Thanks for info*

Thanks for the advice - will try the wooden eggs.
To answer the question of what we planned to do - we bought breeders over the internet because we didn't know of anyone around our area with pigeons and we wanted to raise. We would like to try racing some but we are just enjoying them right now - so may or may not race. 
We have joined AU and have banded the 3 young birds we have.
The 'hens' we bought as cock/hen - are banded "IF" and are 1999.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

flyingaceloft said:


> Thanks for the advice - will try the wooden eggs.
> To answer the question of what we planned to do - we bought breeders over the internet because we didn't know of anyone around our area with pigeons and we wanted to raise. We would like to try racing some but we are just enjoying them right now - so may or may not race.
> We have joined AU and have banded the 3 young birds we have.
> The 'hens' we bought as cock/hen - are banded "IF" and are 1999.


I don't really see how some one could have a 1999 pigeon and not know it's sex. Sounds fishy to me. I think either they have an old band on and are not really that old or someone just pulled a fast one.........In any event, you can always find some cocks to go with the hens so it's not a total disaster. LOL On the younger pigeons it is hard to know their sex sometimes and they can fool you. We bought a bird over the internet,,,the seller said he bought it as a hen but it turned out to be a cock and he didn't neet it, so we bought it. After two weeks of quarentine, we put it in with our cocks. About 2 days later, I found it in a nest box with another cock. Turns out it was a hen after all...........LOL
Anyway, good luck....


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

FLYING ACE LOFT.Looks like you have been had twice. Once by the seller of the birds,and once by the seller of the sex indicator. I hope you can get your money back. GEORGE


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

Sounds like either the seller was mixed up or he just wanted to pull something fast. I would not be all too worried, because if nothing else you could either 
1. Tell the guy and ask for your money back, then find a good cock elsewhere
2. Sell a hen around you for the same price, and find another cock elsewhere
3. Keep both hens, and just find a nice cock to go with them. 

I think I would choose 3 just so I could have and extra pigeon to look at.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol i bought my pigeons from the country feed store not knowing that george lived in oceanside and they were banned with the year 1999 to but they wernt really that age because they sold me a 1 month old male with the band year 1999 

and i know this is off subject but does any one know what breed my 2 new pigeons are ? their pics are at the link below they arnt banned and their brown and white. I think their brimmingham red rollers but not for sure


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

stach_n_flash said:


> and i know this is off subject but does any one know what breed my 2 new pigeons are ? their pics are at the link below they arnt banned and their brown and white. I think their brimmingham red rollers but not for sure


Why don't you contact an expert in the filed, someone who knows pigeons well, like George.

You know how lucky you are to have someone nearby that can give you information and help?


----------



## Shzeee (12 mo ago)

flyingaceloft said:


> We have a pair that was sold to us as a cock and hen and also we have used a six indicator and it shows that the pair is a cock and hen. But, the hen has laid 4 eggs over the last 3 days. Someone has told us that they must be 2 hens. Can you advise?


Me too got a homer young pair they first laid 2 eggs at about 4 to 5 month age, they are infertile, and after that the second time, they laid 4 eggs in about 4 days. One of them is like cock and the other one is hen. Now i think they both hens


----------

